
Email alert about keywords in Hacker News - oriettaxx
before I play myself with it, I ask if there is already some way to receive email alerts for the presence of new posts in Hacker news containing keywords.  Or maybe an already generic web service that check for content in the search page ..?
======
tedmiston
HNWatcher [1] is a good one. Also HN Replies [2] for replies to threads you're
in.

[1]: [https://www.hnwatcher.com/](https://www.hnwatcher.com/)

[2]: [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

~~~
chrisked
The SSL cert is broken for HN Watcher.

~~~
tedmiston
I have just reached out to the maintainers to let them know.

------
oriettaxx
more on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20822637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20822637)

------
avip
[https://f5bot.com/](https://f5bot.com/)

~~~
orschiro
This is brilliant. Using it myself for a while and support the creator on
Patreon.

------
Franciscouzo
You could use your preferred RSS client and configure a keyword alert.

~~~
orschiro
Such as Blogtrottr for instance:
[https://blogtrottr.com/subscriptions/](https://blogtrottr.com/subscriptions/)

------
rococoturing
Anyone kept track of the world’s most prestigious hacking competition DEF CON
Capture the Flag in Las Vegas. The winning players has been taking part in
DEFCON for years. It is getting harder for new-comers to shine.

------
swaroop
[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

------
stockkid
I've tried to use Google Alerts but it only occasionally works.

~~~
orschiro
Google Alerts is fundamentally broken, I found. Never worked reliably for me.

------
fenesiistvan
This is a very good question. I was always thinking how it is possible to see
at mosts posts first comments like "OP/author here". Most probably there ara
good tools for this which I haven't figured yet.

